# ? about sholder problem



## 02outlaw (Sep 12, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place, but seemed like the best fit to me. Long story short the front of my shoulder hurts when drawing my bow. I haven't shot in about two weeks now, but went out to try last night and the pain is still there. Looking for info on exercises or changes in my draw to correct this problem and if anyone has an idea of how long this should take to heal? It's getting close to season and I really don't want to go buy a crossbow if I can get the shoulder straightened out before mid october.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Quit shooting until the pain is gone. Shoulder problems in archery are a big deal. Shoulders seem to be the #1 injury that archers suffer. Part of this is that there are no other sports that prepare shoulder muscles for archery.

Since the pain did not go away after two weeks of rest, you should see a doctor who specializes in shoulders.

If the pain is gone and your doctor gives you the ok, turn down the draw weight on your bow and gradually build up to the draw weight that you want to shoot. If your bow won't go down to about 40#, you should get another bow to use to build up your muscles. You can probably get something cheap in the AT classifieds and sell it later at no $ loss.

Shoulder pain can ruin archery for you, don't ignore it.


----------

